# blood splatter



## zombiex (Oct 15, 2007)

just wondering how to make a realistic looking blood splatter on a wall. we have tried using our hands and throwing it but it doesn't give it a good effect. any suggestions


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

use a spray bottle. Works for film.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I usually do it the old fashioned way -- I put it in my mouth and spray it that way with my own breath. Gives good distribution with the added bonus that it looks really disturbing if someone sees you doing it. 'Course, it has to be blood that's safe to put in your mouth.


----------



## zombiex (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks i will try that


----------



## bb88 (Sep 21, 2007)

I squirt mine with a large syringe


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

I do the brush splatter then hit it with a water bottle spray to give it a finer bloodsplatter mist look!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I was thinking about trying to pour some fake blood in a balloon and then fill the rest of the balloon with air. Then holding in the area I wanted bloody and pop the balloon. I'm sure there'll be some excess splatter, but I need to bloody my costume as well so maybe I can kill two birds with one stone.


----------

